# Transformer



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Well it official my 30b no good would it be better to buy another one or have it fixed have to be rewound. Not sure and do they still do that i did buy a 18b 190 watt from the hobby shop were i go. Good shape but not enough.power.
Al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I would put the money towards a Lionel ZW transformer. I love mine. Power starts at lower volts than an AF trans.
That gives you lower slow speeds. Mine is 275 watts and has 4 throttles.

All about the Lionel ZW - The Silicon Underground (dfarq.homeip.net)


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thanks i will ck it out


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Al, read the article I posted about the ZW. Best thing it says is do not run an AF steamer with wide open throttle.
The ZW will put out 19 to 21 volts. Mine does 20 volts. American Flyer steamer is a max of 16 volts. Just don't give it full throttle. The ZW is easy to work on. I have been in mine twice. Once to replace the rollers and once to replace the diodes
for whistle. I myself do not like AF transformers. I have a 12B. 2 throttles. Never use it after I got my ZW.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok i will thanks


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Read the article pretty interesting. Thanks
Al


----------

